# Dongle



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Well im gonna write a journal after a few peeps have talked me round and i know its a good thing to look back on too,Im not ready to post pics yet but soon egnouth..

Heres a pic of me when i was 260lbs










And yes cal u can have your mask back when ive finished with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

good lad mark


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

About 16 months ago i was weighing in at 300lbs.I never saw this as a problem at the time ( how blind was i).I finally got the idea one day when i couldnt walk round town with the missus (Emma) without getting out of breath and what more i used to complain that it was her fault for walking to fast (sad i know).But from then untill about christmas just gone i got down to 278lbs even though i told a few of you i was less than that (sorry).

Then i started chatting to fat boy and he wrote me a diet to follow not forgeting all you guys and the advice on every aspect of training .But special thanks to devil cal and fat for motivation.My current weight is 254lbs so the diet and training works.My weight loss has slowed to 2lbs a week now which im told is perfect.I am going on holiday on june 10 and by then i am aiming to lose 21 lbs more i know its a big target but im sure its achievable and i have got someone helping me every step of the way.

I call him Sir..

My current split is as follows but it is undergoing an overhaul very soon By Sir.

Day 1 Chest and Triceps Calves abs

Day 2 Cardio i burn 800-1000 cals, no particular way

Day 3 Legs and Biceps

Day 4 Cardio 800-1000 cals

Day 5 Shoulders and traps Abs calves

Day 6 Rest

Day 7 Back

Day 8 Cardio 800-1000 cals

Day 9 Start again

Ive had mixed views on this split but overall it has had some success.

My current diet wrote by Sir

Meal 1..6 egg whites 1 yolk 50g oats

Meal 2..Protein shake banana

Meal 3..Rice or wholemeal pitta with chicken or fish and salad

Meal 4..Protein shake 50g oats

Meal 5..Rice or jacket spud chicken steak or fish and salad

Meal 6..Protein shake

I also have every day

2000mg vit c,2 multi vits,2fish oil tabs 2 glucosamine chondroitin

oh, and by the way the protein i use is *reflex instant whey*

Ive had people tell me this isnt egnouth food but i feel good im gaining strength and losing weight so it is fine for me..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

best of luck dongle dude 8) we`re here for ya bud


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

well done dongle mate, keep up the good work and im sure you will reach your goals in no time at all!.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

well done on already losing the weight youve lost, sometimes getting started is the hardest part. looks like a good diet too. people often get caught up with not eating for there size at the present time. but your food intake should relate more to your lean body weight. good luck for the future and hopefully we will get some pic's sometime soon.

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

well done dong.


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

well done on the weight loss lad......you already feel & see the difference.

Keep it up & you will hit your goals


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

diet looks ok to me :lol: :lol:


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

FAT BOY said:


> diet looks ok to me :lol: :lol:


 Wonder why?

In Case anyone hasnt figured out who sir is look up :roll: :roll:

Ive got my new routine and started it today.Diet is staying the same for now but between me and Mr fatboy itll get tweaked as i go..

Here is my routine

let me just explain a couple of things first.

1. I will continue to do weights every other day with cardio on the days in

between.

2.i have split my body into 3 instead of 4

3.My delts and traps are split between chest day and back day<there is a

method in This madness>

My calves will be done on leg day

4.when I super set I use as much weght as possible. dont think You should train light..

5. I am running this routine up untill june 10th.

My chest/shoulders/triceps Day

10 min warm up.

Incline d/b Superset with Incline flyes 3 sets 12

Flat d/b Superset with Flat flyes 3 sets 12

Pec Dec 3 sets 12

Side lat raises 3 sets 12-15

D/B press 3 sets 10-12

Pushdowns 4 sets 15,12,10,dropset of 20

Skullcrushers 3 sets 15,12,10

Tricep dips 3 sets to max

Abdominals 6 sets of whatever 15-25

Also im starting my creatine today *Reflex creapure *havent done it for a bit..

Ill post my other 2 workouts after ive tried and tested them..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude -first off i`ll admit i dont like the pec dec-

and i definetly dont see the point when youre doing flyes-

i also think its abit early to be doing supersets.

dips are a great exercise-are you doing them unassisted?:shock:

close grip bench press imo is better than youre other triceps choices-

i`m sure you know i`m a low volume freak so i`ll leave it at that-

i suppose now you gonna tell me fat boy gave you the routine as well-heh heh :wink:

keep it up dude your weight loss is inspiring for the larger gentleman 8)


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Jesus Cal

I wouldnt want to be in your shoes when fatboy reads wat you said


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m ready -

HELL YEAH!!! :roll:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

each to there own cal we will see my friend we will see 8)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well, after ahem discussing it with fatboy and jas ive decided to get my ass down to argos and get a pec dec machine!

heh heh heh! :wink:

dongle you can run,but you cant hide! :twisted:


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Well u cant knock someone for having a different opinion :wink:

Just look at it this way .

*Bodybuilding is an experiment,And i am the guinea pig*

Well Today is cardio day, And i am going to try and up my cardio workouts to at least 1000 cals Obviously im only going on how many cals the m/c says i use up and i realise they may not be that accurate but its a good way for me to keep focus well there is always the gorgeous ladies on the other m/c to impress i suppose.And tonight is weigh in night (every friday so by all accounts i should be 252lbs but we will see .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good luck dude-

i`m sure the ladies will be begging for it in no time :wink:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

m/c?


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

*Sorry nick..when i say m/c i meant it short for machines and by that i mean the cardio machines i use ,Rower/arc trainer/bike/etc you type in your weight etc and it gives you a rough idea of how many cals you lose for the time/effort spent on it.*

Well i weighed in last night and i was down to 253 which isnt a 2 lb loss but its the right direction and theres a few reasons for this like i worked late a couple of nights and cardio suffered due to this,It was my b/day on the 6th so i had a couple of beers Now im 27.

But to reach my 12 week goal of 21lb ive got to average 1.75lb a week so Now i am on a complete alcohol ban untill 10 june. And to be fair it probably doesnt matter if i go a whole week without losing any weight at all because it would allow my skin chance to shrink to size.(if it works that way).

*IVE ADDED A COUPLE OF PICS TO MY FIRST POST*


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

well m8 its like i said you got the potential to be a big mo fo,just keep of the mucky beer!!!!and what you doin with cals S & M mask lmfao


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

when youve described yourself in the past-

youve been putting yourself down dude-

just seen your pic :shock:

keep this up and you`ll be impressive dude 8)

and gimme my mask back :twisted:


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Cheers guys!

Ive just done my new Back,Traps,Rear Delts and Biceps Workout..

warm up

Wide Grip pulldowns 5 sets 15,12,10,8,15

D/B row 4 sets 12,10,8,8

Seated row pulleym/c 4 sets 15,15,15,15

Bent over cable raises 3 sets 15,15,15

Shrugs 3 sets 10,10,10

Standing b/bell curl 3 sets 10,10,10

Seated alt d/b curl 3 sets 12,12,12

21's 2 sets 21,21

abs

This was a really enjoyable workout maybe because i had a rest day yesterday or because i was anxious to try this new routine but i havent had a workout this enjoyable for a while.

This took about 1 hour 1/2 to complete which is longer than my workouts used to take but i was focused and intense throughout so it went well i think,


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Well ive finally battled my way through the barrage of replies since my last post  

Here is my leg workout

LEGS

warm up

leg extentions 4x 12 heavy as i can to faliure

squat 5x 15,12,10,8,finish with a drop set of 15

hack squat 3x 12

leg curls 3x 15.12.10.

stiff leg dead lift with D/B 3X15

standing calf raises 4x 12 to 15

seated calf raises 3x12 to 15

ABS

*Now im really not too keen on Hack squats so if anyone has an idea on another exersize with a similar effect please post up.*


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

love your avatar mate 8)


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> love your avatar mate 8)


Now is that really the best comment you can make about my journal,,

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

LMAO dongle :lol: , i new you were a copper and that avatar rocks :lol:

And more to the point of your thread, you look pretty big m8!, so stop arresting folks and get training


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Well i weighed in yesterday and im down to 247lbs which is great im well on target still and heres a couple of pics of front/rear bicep curlsfrom today for you to look at


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good to finally see a pic of you.

Whats your height?


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

*Im 6 foot 1 and a bit but i like to cal it 6 foot 2*


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Well another few weeks have gone by and a few more pounds dissapearing Im hoping that when i weigh in tonight ill be 236lbs which is kool as ive got 4 weeks till my target and that would only leave 3lbs to lose in that time so without getting ahead of myself i like to think its gonna be a success I would have averaged 2lbs a week weight loss every week on this cut and in total i would have lost 67lbs in weight ive taken a couple of pics to show you



















Come and say hello..www.muscleboundfreaks.co.uk


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

looking good mate, keep it up.

Big arms. what they measuring (cold)?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Excellent progress Dongle, well done.


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

babyrhino82 said:


> looking good mate, keep it up.
> 
> Big arms. what they measuring (cold)?


Not so big really mate they are 16inch when (cold) i would love a set of 18inchers though. Still its nice to have dreams i suppose.Ill have to measure up when they are pumped now just to compare !


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

well i weighed in at 235.6lbs so thats even less than i hoped for so *kool* 4 weeks to go till deadline and only 2.6lbs to lose i dont see why i wouldnt breeze it ..I have taken time to asses my targets and i feel as if i could most definately lose another 25-35lbs before i am really cut up and then i will have a good idea as to what im working with.So my new target is now as low as 200lbs unless i am ripped before that so after my holiday on june 10th im getting straight back on the cut . Obviously there will be some pics for you guys on the way down..

Come say hi www.muscleboundfreaks.co.uk


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

dongle id thought id drop in and see how your doing mate and im blown away by your progress!, keep going bud your doing a fine job!.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

fu**ing great going buddy. Awesome progress. Inspiration to anyone on the site trying to shed the weight


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Hmmm..Ive had a rethink..

The new plan is to reach 230lbs by june 10 have a nice holiday when i come back i will cut down to the pre-holiday weight then ill do a 10-12 week lean gaining routine then get back on the cut again..I know 230 isnt my target weight but it will do me good to cycle my routine between cutting and gaining after all ive been cutting since before christmas so i need a change to keep me sane :lol: even if i managed to put on between 5-10lbs in those 12 weeks then it wouldnt be to bad to be 235-240lbs and cut down again..

come say hi www.muscleboundfreaks.co.uk


----------

